# euro & english



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

whats the difference is the lang. diff?


----------



## neocat (Oct 26, 2002)

There are no english roms (only european and USA). The european ones usually have german, french and spanish besides english.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 26, 2002)

Yeah, but wouldn't the european release be enough? Or does the american version have american slang in it and not the fine british english?


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Oct 26, 2002)

arent euro and english the same?


----------

